# My sable gsd has a back stripe



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Her fur recently thinned on the sides now she is left with a thick stripe. She is 6 months old. Will her fur come back?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yes the fur will come back. lol. Her bitch stripe is showing. That's all. Sable GSDs go through a lot of coat changes. It's drastic in some dogs and not so much in others.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> yes the fur will come back. lol. Her bitch stripe is showing. That's all. Sable GSDs go through a lot of coat changes. It's drastic in some dogs and not so much in others.


What exactly is a bitch stripe? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not a fan of it lol I got all worried! Will the new fur be as thick as the stripe?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is not a bitch stripe .
A bitch stripe is a salt and pepper back on a black and tan dog , often indicating fading pigment or less than desirable pigment .

What we are seeing here is a young sable in coat and colour transition. This sable's new coat is coming in and the deeper pigment is starting at the top . 

Actually keep this dog in mind as an example later on of a sable that is a "pattern sable" . The dog will appear to look like a black and tan as the black on his back extends and as the tan colour comes in richer as well.

This is a sable . Will remain a sable . Will "look" black and tan .


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

carmspack said:


> this is not a bitch stripe .
> A bitch stripe is a salt and pepper back on a black and tan dog , often indicating fading pigment or less than desirable pigment .
> 
> What we are seeing here is a young sable in coat and colour transition. This sable's new coat is coming in and the deeper pigment is starting at the top .
> ...


Thanks alot! I was wondering! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Carmen for correcting me. Always learning! 

Sorry OP. Appeared as a bitch stripe to me but may have been my screen (need a new phone for viewing pics. Mine is fuzzy and not fun anymore). Remember to take lots of pics!!! Seeing the coat changes through pics is pretty neat


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> Thanks Carmen for correcting me. Always learning!
> 
> Sorry OP. Appeared as a bitch stripe to me but may have been my screen (need a new phone for viewing pics. Mine is fuzzy and not fun anymore). Remember to take lots of pics!!! Seeing the coat changes through pics is pretty neat


Just posted another thread in pictures if her changing coat!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

